# Simpleviewer and frontpage



## D-50 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am not a web-designer by any stretch of the imagination.  But I have figured out somewhat how to uild a webpage using frontpage.  I am running into trouble however when I try to put simpleviewer into one of my pages. Does anyone know how to put simpleviewer into Frontpage?  The exact steps in terms of where in the code to insert the scripts would be great, like I said I am not an HTML guy so I do not understand any computer programming language.  Any advice anyone can offer in laymans terms would be very appreciated.  Thank You.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 22, 2008)

First, to embed SimpleViewer the way they recommend you need to make sure you have *swfobject.js*, *viewer.swf* and *gallery.xml* in the same directory as the page which will display the gallery. You can put them anywhere, but you would need to modify the code slightly.

Open Frontpage and switch to HTML / code view (don't know what it's called in Frontpage). You should see all HTML code the page consists of. This is where you will insert the code.

The code to embed SimpleViewer is as follows, and should be placed where you want it to display ...

_<script type="text/javascript">
		var fo = new SWFObject("viewer.swf", "viewer", "100%", "100%", "7", "#181818");	
		fo.addVariable("preloaderColor", "0xffffff");
		fo.addVariable("xmlDataPath", "gallery.xml");	
		fo.write("flashcontent");	
	</script>	_


Notice the two instances of '100%'. Change these to the height and width which you want the viewer.

E.g. for a viewer 640 pixels by 480 pixels you would use the line ...

_		var fo = new SWFObject("viewer.swf", "viewer", "640px", "480px", "7", "#181818");	
_

Also notice '#181818'. This is the hex code (click for info) for the background colour of the viewer.

So if you wanted a nice pink gallery, change it to '#ff0066' for example.


Hope that helps slightly, feel free to PM if you require other help.


----------

